# Remembering and Honoring



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

911 It's been fourteen years and seems like yesterday .

343 Firefighters , 60 Police Officers and 8 Paramedics made the ultimate sacrifice when the Twin Towers collapsed 14 years ago .

View attachment 87502


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Just saw an NBC special report about the 28 redacted pages from the final 911 report that both administrations won't let us see. (Cue Jack Nicholson - YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH!) Not many have read it but it's slowly leaking out about outrageous Saudi involvement. *


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I remember exactly where I was when I first heard the news. I was living in Germany and waiting for a meeting to start.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I went to lunch in the cafeteria where I worked, bought a order of jalapeno poppers and a mountain dew, and sat down near the TV with my work buddies like every day. Then we all watched events unfold over the next 3 hours. Bosses tried to get us back to work but it didn't happen. One of my work buddies had friends in one of the New York firehouses, one didn't make it. I had distant family I knew worked in the building from conversations with my grandmother. To this day I have never met or talked to him, but seeing something like this on the news, knowing someone related to you is in there.... yeah. I was told he survived.

I will forever remember every minute of that day like it was yesterday.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

its still surreal to me. i will also remember the first weekend after. going to work in the morning, not a single car on the 215 between riverside and san bernardino, and when i crossed over the 10, i couldnt see a single car on the road in either direction. i started to feel as if there was something i didnt know. for a moment i was feeling like the last man on the planet. empty california freeways at any time of the day or night is very eerie.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I was teaching a use of force class when one of the kids at the camp came in and said turn on the t.v.that's when the second plane hit went down to the recruiting office to reenlist


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

I was on ladder 42 when we were advised of situation working for Fishkill Municipality. Thought for sure we were gonna called in to city. Covered other areas of those going into ground zero. Never knew of a day that affected so many people. We will never forget.


----------

